# Microsoft, Linux Join Forces in Software Law Debate



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"In an unusual twist, Microsoft and Linux have joined forces in a legal tussle.

The companies jointly sent a letter expressing their common disagreement with advice regarding software law that a group plans to send to judges."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20090518/tc_pcworld/microsoftlinuxjoinforcesinsoftwarelawdebate_1


----------

